# wild type betta imbellis at Petco?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I took some really bad photos of a "King" betta they had at Petco. Is it a wild type?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I very much doubt that it is Imbellis but it could be a hybrid.

Also....I could be wrong....but it looks like a female....shorter ventrals, smaller beard, slanted and rounded anal fin....might want to ask Setsuna or LittleBettaFish, I'm sure they'd know ;-)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

King bettas are the half-giant ones aren't they? Most of them seem to have the traditional 'wild' colouring. However, just because they are that colour doesn't necessarily mean they are hybrids/truly wild. 

Setsuna is the one to ask about splendens complex wilds. However, I can't see the point in hybridising imbellis with splendens when it comes to creating a larger fish (if this is indeed what Kings are).


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

All the Petco "Kings" are this color, I wish they were more diverse since I prefer lighter colors. They also are not a heck of a lot bigger than a normal size betta. He was flaring a lot at the other cups so I'm pretty sure he was a male.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe most of the King Betta's are true giants, to be a giant the fish has to be over *5cm* and usually it's 5-7cm's for a Giant. Of course measure nose to peduncle (beginning of tail) so what they are classifying as King's really are just Giant Betta's. Although I have seen some that are just older Plakat Betta's because most older Betta's are close to Giant size as well.

There was an article I had about Giant/King Betta's, I'll have to go find that later and post it for y'all


----------

